# DVD Studio Pro Document won't open.



## jcartwright93 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have been working on a DVD menu in DVD Studio Pro. Every time I quit the project and open it up again it gives me the message that the document could not be opened. I have version 4.1.2. I have Snow Leopard 10.6.6. I have tried using DiskWarrior and reinstalling DVD Studio Pro. I have tried deleting the preferences but for some reasons when I go to harddrive then to Library, then to preferences there is no DVD studio pro preferences. The menu is pretty complex is includes Play, Producer's notes, Chapters, and Crew. Crew has 9 different menus. If there is anybody that knows how to fix this problem please reply. I don't want to do just do it all in one sitting which takes 3 hours. Thank you.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The preference file is in MacHD>Users>YourUserName>Library>Preferences, but I don't believe that it's a preference problem, because the program is opening, and you can work on other projects. There is something wrong with your project file. I have never used DVD SP, so I do not know if the project file is really a container file that you could open and look at the assets in it. Things to look at, how much RAM is in your system? How much free hard drive space? Have you moved any of the files that you have used to create the project?


----------



## jcartwright93 (Mar 21, 2011)

I figured out how to fix the problem. The preference file is MacHD>Users>YourUserName>Library>DVD Studio Pro> Configurations>Default.dspconfig. I go ahead a delete it and open up DVD Studio Pro again and I am able to open my project up again and work on it. But after I close it and reopen it I have to go through the same steps to delete the preferences.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

While your project is open, do a Save As and give it a new name and location, and then see if you can open the new file without having to do the pref delete.


----------

